# Hunt and Field Training Plans Oct. 14-Oct. 20



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I made a 125 mile trip on Sunday to train with Pinelands Retriever Club. They ran a very nice and organized session. I think they had 80 dogs and divided into three groups. I'm happy to say that the goldens did nice work.

I will be doing some checkdown drills with Buffy this week. Also, I will be using pheasants each day. I have dead pheasants in the fridge and can keep them there a long time. You know how they can get ripe. I can get away with this---no wife or girlfriend.

Then comes our Fall HT this weekend. I believe we have 73 entries.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Luck at the test!!

I can keep duck in the fridge along time too. No husband to tell me to clean it out...Hahahahaha.

BaWaaJige and I need to get back into the heavy training. I kind of took the last 4 days off. But tonight we will hit the field. He was having some troubles with longer doubles so I took a step back and the last 2 weeks I have doing really long singles( 100-125yrds) then shorter doubles(60-80yrds) and he was doing much better. Last wednesday was the last day we did some really good training and he was doing 100yrd doubles with no problem so I think tonight I will start with a few shorter marks and then have my son move back and do some longer ones ending our session with some pile work.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very funny, General V.

I am a strong believer in solving a lot of problems by doing singles. I think you used a good strategy.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We had a good training day yesterday. Duck season started this past weekend and a couple of training buddies were out hunting before coming training. I need to go get my tags so Scout and I can have our first real hunting experience. A new training friend has property next to the river and has offered to let us hunt with him in his backyard.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*sigh* 
we are still on injured reserve.
Still haven't gotten the biopsy results back, either, which I admit has me a bit crazy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great News!!*

Just got off the phone with my vet.
"No signs of tumor cells". More of the inflammatory cells, in keeping with his belief that he didn't get it all last time around. Also some granula-something (no, not granola!) that is apprarently from the body trying to heal itself and it still being a work in progress, or something like that.
So for now, we just keep an eye on him and as long as he doesn't show any symptoms, re-check it next time he has his teeth done, which will probably be next summer.
WHEW.
I can sleep tonight.
Tick panel blood results aren't back yet, but they're not nearly as much of a worry!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Whoo Hooo!!! So relieved to hear the good news.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice training today, just went to the big field at the local community college and set up 3 marks, 3 blinds. My mom came and Harvin ran the marks.
Slater did really well.
We have had so much rain that there were two places with standing water in the field, which I've never seen before. One was a small area about 20' around and only 6-8" deep, the other was quite large, maybe 60' around and 18" deep. Well you can bet two of my blinds involve that water  The first one was straight through the big pond and up a slope. The other, the little puddle was right at the end of a 100+ yard blind. I wouldn't have any way to handle/correct if Slater chose to go around it but it was so small I wasn't too concerned.
WELL -- talk about success -- on both blinds he PLOWED through the water, straight on! Even the one with the puddle at the end, I could see splashes as he went through it and he never deviated. Yay  But what was really interesting, after we were done training we always let the dogs out to run around when we pick up equipment. The first thing we went toward to pick up was the blind stake of that blind (long one with puddle at the end). Slater went out ahead as he always does, to get a bumper from the stake. He went AROUND the puddle to get the bumper! This absolutely floored me. When we're training and "in the zone" he knows his job is to go straight through water. On his own time he knows he doesn't have to do that. WOW -- smart! And yes he had his ecollar on when running around loose at the end.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I managed to get some training this afternoon. We did work some checkdown drills and were successful. 

After spending time in the field, it was off to obedience class where we had some drama. Two people started quarreling in class. After that all the dogs were nervous.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I am so so happy for you and Tito. What great news.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

gdgli said:


> I managed to get some training this afternoon. We did work some checkdown drills and were successful.
> 
> After spending time in the field, it was off to obedience class where we had some drama. Two people started quarreling in class. After that all the dogs were nervous.


I guess some obedience training for the two humans would be in order as well.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs

Glad Tito's OK. What a relief.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the kind words. We fully expected it to come back benign since it's the second time it's been sent out for biopsy and it was benign the first time, but with the incidence of cancer in this breed there's always that nagging doubt until you know for certain.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great news on Tito!!!! Woohoooo


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Claudia M said:


> I guess some obedience training for the two humans would be in order as well.


You are so right!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I spent yesterday afternoon looking over the grounds for our HT this weekend. 

I also was able to give Buffy some water work and was very pleased with her progress.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

gdgli said:


> I spent yesterday afternoon looking over the grounds for our HT this weekend.
> 
> I also was able to give Buffy some water work and was very pleased with her progress.


Good luck to you and Buffy this weekend!!!!


----------

